# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Trọn gói trăng mật với River Prince Hotel Đà Lạt*

Giá chỉ: 2.290.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Ba ngày hai đêm ở phòng Deluxe.Hai bữa ăn sáng tại nhà hàng Ruby.Bình hoa hồng, dĩa trái cây, trang trí hoa hồng trên giường.Một chai rượu vang đỏ Đà Lạt + bữa ăn tối (thực đơn Á) lãng mạn dưới ánh nến tại nhà hàng Ruby + DalatMoonlight cocktail.Sử dụng xe máy một ngày.Giảm 10% trên thực đơn ăn tại nhà hàng.Giảm 10% dịch vụ giặt ủi trong phòng.Miễn phí bãi đậu xe, internet wifi.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 20/12/2014. (không áp dụng ngày 30/4/2014 – 3/5/2014, 2/9/2014).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Khuyến mãi "3 Ngày 2 Đêm" - Sandhills Beach Resort & Spa*

Giá chỉ: 2.490.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Pool View dành cho 02 người.Buffet sáng dành cho 02 người tại nhà hàng của resort.01 bữa ăn trưa, 01 bữa ăn tối dành cho 02 người (set menu).Nước trái cây khi nhận phòng.Giảm 15% dịch vụ ăn uống (không bao gồm bia, rượu).Giảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủi.Giảm 30% dịch vụ massage.Miễn phí xe buýt từ Phan Thiết đến resort và ngược lại (theo lịch trình của resort).

Điều kiện:
Phụ thu thêm thứ 6 và thứ 7: 200.000VND/phòng/đêm.Trẻ em từ 05 - 11 tuổi: phụ thu 105.000VND/trẻ/đêm (bao gồm ăn sáng, ngủ chung phòng bố mẹ).Trẻ em trên 11 tuổi: tính như người lớn, phụ thu 420.000VND/người/đêm (bao gồm ăn sáng và giường phụ).Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/10/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Gói khuyến mại nghỉ dưỡng dành cho gia đình - Palm Garden Resort*

Giá chỉ: 6.899.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
Hai đêm ở phòng Superior Garden ViewBữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày cho 02 người tại Terrace CaféMiễn phí vận chuyển đến/đi từ sần bay đến resort.Hoa, nước uống, trái cây chào đón khi đến resort.30 phút Massage chân cho 02 người tại Palm Spa hoặc một bữa trưa/Ăn tối Việt dành cho 02 người tại Terrace CaféMột ly kem mỗi đứa trẻ (tối đa 02 trẻ em)Nửa ngày thuê xe đạp cho gia đình.Miễn phí giường phụ cho người thứ ba (không bao gồm các bữa ăn)

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến 20/12/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Khuyến mại ở 3 trả 2 tại Muine Decentury*

Giá chỉ: 3.500.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Pool viewNước trái cây khi nhận phòngĂn sáng Buffet tại nhà hàng Beach Front của Resort01 bửa ăn theo thực đơn Á dành cho 2 ngườiGiảm 20% cho dịch vụ massage & Spa.Sử dụng miễn phí hồ bơi, Jacuzzi, internet, sân chơi trẻ em, sân tennis ban ngày

* Điều kiện:
Mỗi gói khuyến mãi chỉ dành cho 2 người – không bao gồm phí vận chuyểnMiễn phí cho 1 trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi (không bao gồm giường phụ)Phí phụ thu cho 1 trẻ em từ 6 đến 11 tuổi: 650.000 đồng (không bao gồm giường phụ và massage)Phí phụ thu cho người thứ 3: 1.300.000 đồngKhông kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 5/5 - 30/10/2014 (không áp dụng lễ 2/9)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI


Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - Myanmar


Thành phố cổ Mrauk Oo - myanmar trông giống như một ngôi đền thực sự, và vùng đất này có một nền văn hoá rất quan trọng có thể sánh ngang với thành cổ phố Bagan. Thành phố khảo cổ quan trọng này nằm gần biên giới phía tây của Myanmar. Marauk-U là trung tâm đền chùa lớn thứ hai của du lịch Myanmar, chỉ sau Bagan. Đền chùa ở đây được xây bằng gạch đá, không giống như các ngôi đền xây bằng gạch bùn và đất sét ở Bagan. Các đền chùa tiêu biểu là Shite-thaung, Htukkanthein, Koe-thaung, Andaw-thein, Lemyethna, Ratana và cụm chùa Ngũ Nhân. Trong đó hoành tráng nhất và có ý nghĩa khảo cổ nhất là chùa Shite-thaung.



PRINCE HOTEL



Giá phòng: từ $53/phòng/đêm


Địa chỉ: Mraund Bway road,Alee Zee Quarter,, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanma 

Vị trí: khách có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận được nét đẹp sống động của thành phố ở mọi góc cạnh. Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.





MRAUK OO NAWARAT HOTEL



Giá phòng: từ $55/phòng/đêm


Địa chỉ: E-27, Nyaung Pin Zay Quarter , Sittwe Road, Mrauk U, Mrauk U, Myanmar 

Vị trí: Mrauk Oo Nawarat Hotel tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở Mrauk U; một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng của thành phố. Cách sự nhộn nhịp của thành phố 1km, khách sạn 2 sao này có vị trí vô cùng thuận lợi và dễ tiếp cận các địa điểm lớn của thành phố này.*

----------

